# Vintage 1-Piece 13' Kimura Ulua GT Casting Rod!



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Strong Vintage 1pc Glass Rod With SS Butt Cap!

This video was made to preserve a old vintage piece of history. A Kimura rod. Back in the day we used Kimura & Saber rods to cast & slide live/dead baits for the almighty Ulua (Giant Trevally). Nowadays the lighter rods are made of graphite but the stronger ones have a mixture of glass with graphite for strength. 

Then Jeff Andrews shocked everyone with his Boron mixed rods that you could drive over & they didn't break. Other notable rods that GT anglers used were Talons & Sliders, all still popular today & in demand with true shoreline connoisseurs of today. 

My personal favorite casting custom rods? IRW. Started around i think in the late 80's by Bill Batson's dad Bob Batson with Kenny Kimura. This was the beginning of the classic 13ft 1pc fiberglass rods. Heavy vintage pieces! The newer 2pc IRW has the telltale metal ferrules. 

Since then science & innovation has seen the development of Graphite (thanks to the research team at NASA). Also for 2-3 piece rods the use of extra glass to double threads, beveled angles & deeper ferrule depths have made sectional rods popular. I still remember using cloth strips to tie 11' & 13' 1-piece Saber rods to one side of the car on the outside. Those were the days.

If YouTube is still around in say a 1,000yrs from now future anglers will view this video & comment "they really used rods like that"?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I02q1iw5ANc


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

Is Jeff Andrews atill making rods ? There isn't anything recent on the internet.


----------

